# Oct 2015 Power exam



## sunguy

Oct 2015 power exam takers what did you think of the test? Morning test was really hard and evening session was ok. I felt like the question were either easy or really hard and none in between.


----------



## knight1fox3

Here's a funny recap from a previous exam cycle. Re-reading it always makes me chuckle. Might help lighten the mood too while waiting on results. :thumbs:



bingcrosbyb said:


> EE - Power. "You sunk my battleship."
> 
> *Preparation Time/Materials:* 250 total hours. 5 textbooks, prep coursework notebook, 2 notebooks of graduate class material, calculators, snacks, rolling suitcase.
> 
> *Money:* ~$1,550.
> 
> *General Observations:* Arrived at my site 30 minutes prior to report time. Noticed that many others had literally libraries and libraries of books. Someone had a giant wagon with bungie cords holding all of the books together. Others just had a single piece of paper. Wild. I randomly started thinking of a national geographic special with narration by Morgan Freeman on PE test taking habits. I needed that laugh to clear my head.
> 
> *AM Session:* Felt the AM session was great. Only ended up with 6-7 that I didn't have a single solid answer or couldn't find it in my reference. I finished slightly early and checked only some of my work.
> 
> *PM Session:* Total unadulterated bloodbath. Couldn't seem to concentrate enough to find the equations I needed. Calculator was spitting out answers that were out of this world. Saw stuff that I barely covered in droves. About 2-3 hours into the afternoon, my brain felt like it had been through a dishwasher and I started hopping around from question to question. Not good. I will be lucky if I got a quarter to half right. I might as well have taken another discipline in the afternoon or gone to work. A monkey may have been able to do better.
> 
> *Final Thoughts:* As I left the exam area, I felt numb, dumb, and a little crushed. I felt like I blew the morning session out of the water. Then the PE got off a torpedo as I was heading to collect my stamp, promotion, and better life. I'm not very good at guessing and doing the math in my head all weekend I kept envisioning a percentage score in the upper 60s with an afternoon diagnostic that simply says "monkey". 6 months of neglecting my wife and family might be for nothing in the end except doing it all over again. I know the pass rate for repeaters is low, but what is the divorce rate?
> 
> Oh well. If I recall from a coworker, last years results were released in around 45-50 days following the exam. I think he got his in late May. We shall see. I guess the ultimate decision is now do I crack open another book....or another beer?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sunguy said:


> Oct 2015 power exam takers what did you think of the test? Morning test was really hard and evening session was ok. I felt like the question were either easy or really hard and none in between.




Agreed, morning was much harder than the afternoon. Which was good because I had much more brain power in the morning.


----------



## Captain America

Yeah. The morning was tough. This is my second time. I'm not sure if the test was easier or that i just had more experience with the material. Afternoon was better.


----------



## stodgyguy

The morning was tough. That exam beat up all the confidence I had in me .

I expected the morning to be easier than the afternoon; but it was the opposite.

First time taking it and I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Gohanto

Captain America said:


> Yeah. The morning was tough. This is my second time. I'm not sure if the test was easier or that i just had more experience with the material. Afternoon was better.




Thought the exact same thing. This is my 2nd time, and it definitely seemed easier, but I was also more familiar with the material.


----------



## matt267 PE

While we wait for results, let's head over to the "games" section of the site. The spamfest (aka 10K) thread is a tradition around here. Follow me: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25794


----------



## krummelt1

When can we expect results?


----------



## matt267 PE

After the 10K thread is complete.


----------



## Captain America

Last year it was around the middle of December.


----------



## eksor_PE

krummelt1 said:


> When can we expect results?




There is a rumor that the results will be available within weeks from now...


----------



## HI_ee

I heard you can find out sooner if you look up your name under the license lookup for each state, does anyone know how much sooner?


----------



## Gohanto

eksor_PE said:


> krummelt1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When can we expect results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a rumor that the results will be available within weeks from now...
Click to expand...

Rumor I heard said it was days from now, counted in multiples of 7.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

If you hit F5 once a second for precisely 2361 seconds, your results will magically appear.


----------



## ZcoreX29

Calling NCEES and your state board is also a good idea...make sure you give them a little attitude when you do it.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Stare into a mirror and say "NCEES" five times. A deranged test proctor will magically appear, hand you your scores and then stab you to death with a exam pencil. (CANDYMAN reference for all the young whippersnappers.)


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate bees.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I hate hooks.


----------



## matt267 PE

I also hate waiting for exam results.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

They will be here before you know it. I think it took about 5-6 weeks in April '14. Keep checking here and look out for rumblings from other members. Then check the NCEES site. Different states announce them at different times. In the meantime, I recommend responsible drinking of craft beers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer and spam. That's the way to go.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I prefer spam and eggs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Legs and eggs is good too.


----------



## AndrewC35

I thought the morning was a nightmare. The afternoon was slightly better but not by much. How does everyone generally feel and do you think leaving there with a slightly skeptical outlook on results is a chance for passing?

Thanks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Unfortunately, your feelings about the test are not factored into the cut score.

They have a very unique way of somehow making you feel real confident on how you did only to rip your heart out before Christmas.


----------



## AndrewC35

Was this everyone's first time taking it? If not, how do you compare it to other tests given in the past?


----------



## arboyle

My 2nd time taking it as well and I deifnitely agree that the morning session was really tough. The afternoon session was MUCH easier. Good luck guys!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP

matt267 said:


> I also hate waiting for exam results.




more or less than you hated studying?


----------



## matt267 PE

I didn't study.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> I didn't study.


Story of your life.


----------



## mub220

what was the cut score for the Power test in April 15 ?. is it always 70% or higher ? and how the score is curved?. if they leave any problem out then how they calculate the passing 70% score ..is it like if 1 problem is out the new 70% passing score would be 55/79 ? curved?

it is my 1st time for PE power and i feel the same i didnt do good in the morning. but afternoon was ok.

i kind of thinking that all together i got 51 correct but not sure about the rest. what are my chances to pass?


----------



## mub220

Captain America said:


> Yeah. The morning was tough. This is my second time. I'm not sure if the test was easier or that i just had more experience with the material. Afternoon was better.


what was the cut or passing score for April 15 power test? do you have any idea? i am just asking coz you took the test 2nd time.

thx


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Captain America

I took the test last october. It was tough just like this test.Not sure what the cut score was for my test or April 15'.


----------



## eksor_PE

mub220 said:


> what was the cut score for the Power test in April 15 ?. is it always 70% or higher ? and how the score is curved?. if they leave any problem out then how they calculate the passing 70% score ..is it like if 1 problem is out the new 70% passing score would be 55/79 ? curved?
> 
> it is my 1st time for PE power and i feel the same i didnt do good in the morning. but afternoon was ok.
> 
> i kind of thinking that all together i got 51 correct but not sure about the rest. what are my chances to pass?


According to my magic 8-ball, your chance of passing is 50/50! Congratulations, either way!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> more or less than you hated studying?


more


----------



## bmaisch07

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2015-exam-results/
 
Panic!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

bmaisch07 said:


> http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2015-exam-results/
> 
> Panic!!!


@bmaisch07

That was from the 7th, and only for the PS exam. Don't panic yet.


----------



## somemePE

matt267 said:


> 1 minute ago, bmaisch07 said: http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-october-2015-exam-results/   Panic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> @bmaisch07That was from the 7th, and only for the PS exam. Don't panic yet.
Click to expand...

What a tease though right? Years past the "update" news release comes when all results are out. Ncees keeping us on our toes in the most frustrating way!


----------



## matt267 PE

NCEES = troll


----------



## sunguy

TX results out!! I passed! 85%


----------



## lizzy

I passed the PE power exam with 91%.


----------



## trainrider

My coworker got his results in MA...he passed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats!


----------



## thecityofjoy

For me, the morning exam was tougher and a bit of shocker . Why ? Because I had expected morning to be much easier and was caught off guard. First time giving the PE --- so my confidence was shaken up by the morning exam . I was worried after morning exam finished .... I was fearing the worst for evening . I looked at the evening exam and thought something was surely off --- evening the problems looked simpler . In the exam evening , I kept saying to myself that evening may be     appeared easy to throw off test takers . I had heard horror stories of how the test taking agencies would trick you into choosing the easy answer and I though I was in the midst of this horror movie . My confidence was also shaken up as I suspected some trick was up . I am kind of glad at reading forum here that evening was     easier ....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thecityofjoy said:


> For me, the morning exam was tougher and a bit of shocker . Why ? Because I had expected morning to be much easier and was caught off guard. First time giving the PE --- so my confidence was shaken up by the morning exam . I was worried after morning exam finished .... I was fearing the worst for evening . I looked at the evening exam and thought something was surely off --- evening the problems looked simpler . In the exam evening , I kept saying to myself that evening may be     appeared easy to throw off test takers . I had heard horror stories of how the test taking agencies would trick you into choosing the easy answer and I though I was in the midst of this horror movie . My confidence was also shaken up as I suspected some trick was up . I am kind of glad at reading forum here that evening was     easier ....


Hope you passed, good luck!


----------



## bmaisch07

I passed in Maryland!

Didn't receive my score, but it doesn't matter to me!

Best of luck to all


----------



## matt267 PE

@bmaisch07, congrats.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

bmaisch07 said:


> I passed in Maryland!Didn't receive my score, but it doesn't matter to me!
> 
> Best of luck to all


Congrats!


----------



## bmaisch07

Thanks all - this forum was a great reference for me, especially for preparation and gathering the best study materials. I will recommend any future PE-takers to look through this site for good info


----------

